# ATTN: Z31 Entheusiasts



## Po Boy Motorsports (Feb 6, 2004)

Working on a new site for you Z31 guys. Noticed there aren't any modern sites dedicated to Z31 entheusiasts, so I worked up a modern forum with many new features. 

Z31 Forum


----------



## Po Boy Motorsports (Feb 6, 2004)

bump, we need more members! try it and i promise you'll like it!


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I registered


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I registered too- nice site.


----------

